# Qld. Fishing creek 30/7 AKFF inspiration.



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Just recently I've been feeling a bit down about my fishing. Every time I go out I have plans to use the skills that I have learnt over the last 5 years, but it seems all I end up doing is trolling lures up and down the creek, sometimes for a good result but not recently. The only decent trip I've had recently was at Mackay where I did almost everything diferently to how I would normally. Picking my spots, casting to one spot repeatedly, using light gear.....
Almost everything I know about skilled fishing, I've learnt from here. How to use soft plastics, where to fish for diferent species, what leader to use etc etc.
So today, inspired by some recent trip reports on AKFF (Barrabindy springs to mind) I decided to go out and take my time and target the right spots in the right way.
First step, ditch the 60lb leader and cut it right back to 10lb fluoro.
Second step, actually tie on an SP. I didn't really have the one I wanted but a gold fleck shad tail would do the job.
Drove down the beach and launched at Sandy point (what is left of it). Decided to explore the mouth a bit but with an approx 10knot current, that was not much fun.
Headed up to my usual haunts against the tide, got to the first drop off and caught a small (36cm) flathead casting the SP.
Finally, I have taken the time to do things right and it's working.
My second mangrove bank / drop off had a couple of bank based fishos fishing there. One caught a small, maybe just legal flattie while I was going past and told me he'd just landed a big one.
So anyway, I worked my way up fishing where shallows dropped into deeper water and was rewarded with a very nice flathead.










Further up on a mangrove bank my trolled bomber was smashed and a decent Jack joined us.










Another flathead fell to the SP










For the trip back, I changed the HB over to my most succesful lure in Yeppoon, a red flicker shad. This soon landed another flattie but was then engulfed by something (thinking real big flatty based on the spot it was taken) and the 10lb leader lasted 1/4 of a second. Tied another one on and another Jack joined our fishing trip.










One more smaller flathead on the trip back and I was feeling quite chuffed.


















The bag of fish back at the car.

So thanks to the inspirational writing of fellow AKFFers, I turned my mojo round, applied the skills I have learnt and caught some nice fish. 5 years ago, I would only have been able to dream about catching that many good fish in one session.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Some great photos there. Lucas is looking over my shoulder asking how come he can see your thumb in the jacks mouth...


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

On the way home I saw this.


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Great post jungle,

I am new to all this and am going throught the learning phase which is part of the fun I guess. Been out five times now with no success but I am gaining more insight and tips with every report I read hear.

Thanks for helping me keep inspired


----------



## swamptrout (Mar 18, 2010)

nice feed of fish you havethere......well done

i"d like to catch a couple of them jacks one day

what type of snake is that


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi ya JF
Awsome stuff mate...Very decenf fish there...Glad to see you still have the Mackay mobs mojo....


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

Junglefisher said:


> The bag of fish back at the car.
> .


Yum


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Great post Craig it certainly looks like fishy water especially the sandbank with the scattered snags on it. Good fishing cheers Pat.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

swamptrout said:


> nice feed of fish you havethere......well done
> 
> i"d like to catch a couple of them jacks one day
> 
> what type of snake is that


Astrotia stokesii - Stokes Seasnake.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great trip Craig, how I long for a jack 

Are those dusky flathead? They look a little bit different to me.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Squidder said:


> Great trip Craig, how I long for a jack
> 
> Are those dusky flathead? They look a little bit different to me.


White, sandy bottom (the creek, not me). Very clear water and pale coloured flatties. Pretty sure they are duskies.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Junglefisher said:


> Squidder said:
> 
> 
> > Great trip Craig, how I long for a jack
> ...


Fair enough, I think it's the paleness that threw me, and they look very plump.



Junglefisher said:


> White, sandy bottom (the creek, not me).


 :lol:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Junglefisher said:


> swamptrout said:
> 
> 
> > nice feed of fish you havethere......well done
> ...


Yep. Thanks Craig, had me wondering too.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astrotia_stokesii

http://www.google.com.au/imgres?imgurl= ... g&dur=3175

Excellent fishing session.

trev


----------



## Brez (Mar 2, 2012)

looks like a good day out JF and a good bag too 8) would love to get amongst some jacks like those when i eventually head north


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Well done JF,that's an awesome effort.
I have to agree AKFF is a great place to sharpen your fishing skills.


----------



## Novice (Sep 14, 2011)

Junglefisher said:


> swamptrout said:
> 
> 
> > nice feed of fish you havethere......well done
> ...


Another possibility could be _Disteira major_ , I don't know its common name.

The description for this species in "Reptiles & Amphibians of Australia" by H.G. Cogger fits your picture to a tee.

What are you doing in the salt anyway Craig? Theres still a month of cod season left on the border rivers.

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Hahaha dave, it's a bloody long way from here to go fishing in the Dumaresq. Besides, it's nice to put fish on the table sometimes.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

The only thing I've ever said to do was troll an sx48 to your spot, then drift while twitching a Gulp sandworm lazily behind you. If you'd followed my advice uou would have steered clear of all that nasty fish cleaning type stuff. ON your own head be it.

Great hall JF.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Fun times mate congrats


----------



## doubletrouble (Dec 6, 2007)

Great to see some variety for the dinner menu. Well done.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

It's great to bring a feed like that back, and even better when you know how you did it. I'm jealous of all those flatties. Are jacks tasty too?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Squidley said:


> It's great to bring a feed like that back, and even better when you know how you did it. I'm jealous of all those flatties. Are jacks tasty too?


Are jacks tasty?

Yes. Extremely = Coral trout.

Trouble is a lot of people hook jacks, but few land them. They have a nasty, nasty habit of breaking the angler off on structure. I once heard them described by a jack 'expert' as the *two second fish*. "You have two seconds to stop them in their tracks, and haul them back out of the structure (trees, rocks, pylons etc).

trev


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Squidley said:


> It's great to bring a feed like that back, and even better when you know how you did it. I'm jealous of all those flatties. Are jacks tasty too?


Yup, pretty good. Much better than barra anyway.


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

I'd rate a jack as the best fish I have ever eaten - barra is way overated. Pat.


----------

